

Google prepares for battle with Facebook (more acquisitions, Google Me) - alecco
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/fd9b57ac-a879-11df-86dd-00144feabdc0.html

======
alecco
It seems Kevin Rose mentioned Google Me about a month ago but nothing else
shows up. Just found this vid: <http://vimeo.com/13033498>

